# the best rub



## orng95bagdacord

ok ive tried alot of rubs and i just havent found the "one"...any one i got any good ones they either buy or make there own?......for pork!!!


----------



## porkaholic

I recently purchased the recipe for Jeff's Rub and it is outstanding.  I use it on everything from pork to poultry and it really works.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## big-ron

I use my own Big Ron's Hint of Houston on pork.  Low in sodium and has a great well balanced flavor.  For pork you need a lower sodium rub as pork has a naturally salty flavor.  Enjoy!


----------



## roller

I also resently bought Jeff`s and I use it on everything...I am like you just never could find one that I liked until now.


----------



## marshajj3233

I also bought Jeff's rub and sauce... smoked some ribs when I was home for T-day and the family loved it. worth every penny.


----------



## dairyman

I use Jeff's rub also. It is very good.


----------



## erodinamik

I tried Bilbo's rub and BBQ sauce and it was great.  Even my wife liked it!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/77564/billbo-s-world-famous-dry-rub-bbq-sauce-recipe-s


----------



## rp ribking

I like my rub the best, even thou a guy at my work has an awesome rub, he will not give me his secret recipe for it, so that is why I like my rub the best.


----------



## rbranstner

Jeff's is great and you can tweak it to your liking if you want.


----------



## thebarbequeen

I hardly ever make the same rub twice! Jeff's rub is a very good base, and then you can customize it from there. Start with Jeff's, then try tweaking something the next time, and you'll be off and running!  I'm always adjusting for my mood, who I'm cooking for, a certain flavor or heat level, or what happens to be in the cupboard.   Alton Brown's rub is a good start, too.  I tend to use a bit less sugar, and more spices than a lot of folks,  I use middle eastern spices frequently, and your local Mexican/Latin grocery is the best for a great variety of chile powders and other spices. Plus, they can have some great meat options, if they're also a carniceria.  Cheers!


----------



## reichl

I switch off between famous dave's rib rub and this rub for ribs

1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1/4 cup paprika
2 tablespoons garlic salt
2 tablespoons onion salt
2 tablespoons chili powder
1 teaspoon or less cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano
1 1/2 teaspoons white pepper
1 teaspoon cumin









And Chris Lilly's championship recipe for pork butts

RUB

1/4 cup dark brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
1/2 cup paprika
1/3 cup garlic salt
1/3 cup kosher salt
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon oregano leaves
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon black pepper
-----------
Pork injection
3/4 cup apple juice
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup salt
2 tablespoons Worcestershire


----------



## mballi3011

I'm with ,most of the folks here and say Jeff's Rub in one of the best and worth every pennies that we all have paid for it. Then you can look in the wiki section here and find a couple mire good ones to use. Or just start playing with spices that you like and try mixing them together. You never know.


----------



## marty vw

I use Cookies All Purpose Seasoning on everything except ribs.  Love it and people always ask about it cuz they like it so much.


----------



## deannc

I too have used Jeff's rub.  It's ok, but always left me wanting more spice.  So as the others have said, it starts as a good base.

I've tried several others but I also recently used Chris Lilly's rub and injection posted above by Reichl for pork and look forward to using it again this weekend.

Wanting to give some of the Plowboys rubs' a try soon.


----------



## smokermark

Thus far what I like best for pork is a mixture of Trim Tabb's Pig Powder with Blues Hog Dry Rub Seasoning to bump up the heat. If you haven't tried either one of them, Trim's is sweet with a subtle tang whereas Blue's has a bit more kick much less a sweetness and a touch of bitter.

Anything from John Henry's is good at least all the one's I've tried. They've got a real good Pecan version that's probably my favorite of theirs.  I use Obie-Cue's  Big Bull's Texas Brisket Rub and The Slabs Wow Up Your Cow for brisket.  Plowboys BBQ Yardbird Rub and The Slabs Birds & Bones Stephy Style Rub, for chicken. Happy "Holla" Bar-BQ Seasoning & Dry Rub is good all around rub.

I enjoy making my own seasoning combinations that way too for grilling, rib roasts and things like that.


----------



## ak1

I like Ted Reader's "Bone Dust" http://www.food.com/recipe/bone-dust-bbq-rub-50639


----------



## SmokinAl

You won't go wrong with Jeff's rub. It works well with everything. I use it all the time & everyone loves the flavor. That being said, It's fun to experiment with different combination of spices. Sometimes just a simple salt, pepper, brown sugar rub is all you need. I think we are all looking for the smoke flavor, and on occasion I have overpowered the taste of the smoke with too much rub. There seems to be a very delicate balance between the taste of the meat, the smoke taste, & the taste of the spices used. None should be overpowering, but all should be evident. I think that is what keeps us all coming back to the smoker week after week. We are trying to find that perfect balance. Some weeks are better than others, but it's all good. Happy smoking


----------



## bigrub

Rib King this is big Rib would you share you dry rub rec with me

Thanks


----------



## rhinton82

blues hog or bone sucking rub


----------



## chef jimmyj

Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Add anything you like, I put more Blk and Red Pepper if guests can handle it...JJ

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.


----------



## brokenwing

Try Lysanders Hickory rub if you can find it, I use it for everything and it is my favorite rub.


----------



## dewetha

brokenwing said:


> Try Lysanders Hickory rub if you can find it, I use it for everything and it is my favorite rub.


when i don't make my own I use Lysanders. very partial to the burbon rub.


----------



## southernsausage

Making your own enough times and finally getting it the way you like it is great. I do it both ways in that sometimes i just use a pre-packaged rub and usually have several on stand-by in the pantry. There is a great old one called "Willinghams" and it's great for all types of pork. Me and my cousin ordered a case and split it a few years ago. It's pungent and righteous!


----------



## dean74

I use slabs birds and bones on my chicken and ribs, They turn out to my liking every time!


----------



## bigrub

Thanks for the rub rec. I like Spanish Praprika, it is smoky, comes in three versions sweet to hot, all smoky though.

Big Rub


----------



## jagerviking

I think making your own and coming up with the flavors that you enjoy is half the fun of cooking! I spent several years coming up with a flavor that my family and I enjoyed, plus its fun buying 25lb bags of brown sugar!


----------



## southernsausage

Keep the recipes coming!!!


----------



## cliffcarter

Reichl said:


> I switch off between famous dave's rib rub and this rub for ribs
> 
> 1/2 cup dark brown sugar
> 1/4 cup paprika
> 2 tablespoons garlic salt
> 2 tablespoons onion salt
> 2 tablespoons chili powder
> 1 teaspoon or less cayenne pepper
> 1 tablespoon black pepper
> 1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano
> 1 1/2 teaspoons white pepper
> 1 teaspoon cumin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Chris Lilly's championship recipe for pork butts
> 
> RUB
> 
> 1/4 cup dark brown sugar
> 1/2 cup white sugar
> 1/2 cup paprika
> 1/3 cup garlic salt
> 1/3 cup kosher salt
> 1 tablespoon chili powder
> 1 teaspoon oregano leaves
> 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 1 teaspoon ground cumin
> 1 teaspoon black pepper
> -----------
> Pork injection
> 3/4 cup apple juice
> 1/2 cup water
> 1/2 cup sugar
> 1/4 cup salt
> 2 tablespoons Worcestershire





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Add anything you like, I put more Blk and Red Pepper if guests can handle it...JJ
> 
> Mild Bubba Q Rub
> 
> 1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)
> 
> 2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)
> 
> 1T Kosher Salt
> 
> 1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.
> 
> 1T Granulated Garlic
> 
> 1T Granulated Onion
> 
> 1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like
> 
> 1/2tsp Grnd Allspice
> 
> Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.





southernsausage said:


> Keep the recipes coming!!!


All the recipes in this thread are now in one place, before Chef Jimmy posted his, none had been posted in 2 years. If you want more click on "Articles" at the top of the page and then click on the Recipes tab, you'll find some interesting ideas. I've posted a few there, one of them is similar to Chef Jimmy's and the first one posted by Reichl. Good Luck.


----------



## keith156

I make my own rubs because I think that's part of the fun.  What I use looks something like this:

1 Tbs Hungarian Paprika

1/2 Tbs Onion Powder

1 Tbs Garlic Power

1/2 Tbs Black Pepper

1/2 Tbs White Pepper

1/2 Tbs Sage

1/2 Tbs Cumin

1/2 Tbs Sea Salt

I like Paprika so I usually add extra.


----------



## jtk07

Newbie here - I do find that for a quick rub that you can buy for all types of pork I would suggest


----------



## pmc0607

Try the rubs from John henry; http://johnhenrysfoodproducts.com/index.html

I used the Pecan rub, for Pork and Beef ribs

Maple for beef ribs(wifes & daugther fav) Kinda sweet

All of the apple rubs for Pork

Old Bobs for beef abd pork

and this Rubs; http://www.texasbbqrub.com/

Texas wild is awesome on pork

Regular really good on beef

they are all good.

I used this wen I'm in a hurry if not I mix my own.


----------



## pmc0607

jtk07 said:


> Newbie here - I do find that for a quick rub that you can buy for all types of pork I would suggest


Yes I forgot the Butt Rub, be carefull it is really peppery and hot if you apply a thick coat, I do!!!


----------



## ucatsrick

I'm not much for mixing my own rubs.  I really like Famous Dave's Rib Rub and we bought some of Sweet P's rub when we were in Knoxville, TN.  BOth are great on pork and chicken.  I used Sweet P's on Salmon aswell, and loved it.


----------



## ribwizzard

I used to make my own rub for years, everyone raved about it.   Then one day I only had two days to get ready for cook out for 60 , so I bought Chief Choice BBQ seasoning at restaurant depot, It was so close to my rub that cost me 5 times as much to make my self, we are talking this stuff at restaurant depot is only $14.00 bucks for a gallon size jug.

So now I just buy that, add my other secret ingredient, ( dont ask)  and Im good to go.


----------



## jfkiii

Hey everyone  I AM SHOCKED!!!!! NOBODY MENTIONED JEFF'S RUB????? WOW i AM ASHAMED OF YOU NOT TO GIVE PLAUDITS TO HIM, THE SPONSER OF THIS WEB SITE.  I purchased his recipes for the rub and the sauce and they are TERRIFIC! and of course you can modify them to suit your personal tastes.

BEST TO ALL JFKIII


----------



## rbranstner

jfkiii said:


> Hey everyone  I AM SHOCKED!!!!! NOBODY MENTIONED JEFF'S RUB????? WOW i AM ASHAMED OF YOU NOT TO GIVE PLAUDITS TO HIM, THE SPONSER OF THIS WEB SITE.  I purchased his recipes for the rub and the sauce and they are TERRIFIC! and of course you can modify them to suit your personal tastes.
> 
> BEST TO ALL JFKIII


If you read through the posts  on the first page and you will see that Jeff's rub was mentioned in several posts.


----------



## roadkill cafe




----------



## cooknhogz

Just recieved Plowboys Bovine and Yardbird rubs and let me tell ya both are smack your mama's, mama good. Ya,,,, this shiz is that good.


----------



## hyde

Jeffsrub is pretty good. I also love head country.


----------



## bruno994

Smokin' Guns, Bad Byrons, Sucklebusters, Texas BBQ Rub, all great products.


----------



## timberjet

Totally hooked on Spade L. Ranch products here. Especially the Beef rub which I think is great on pork too. I have tried Lysanders rubs and they are pretty darn good. Jeffs rub just plain kicks butt as well.


----------



## suwanneetal

The Rub I use on most Pork or Fowl is a Brown Sweet Sugar BBQ Rub mixed with Pork Sausage Seasoning by Legg's Old Plantation. Work it until it taste good, no special of a little of this or a little of that but use more Brown Rub than Pork. If you want it a little hotter then add Red Pepper Flake or your favorite dry hot spices.


----------



## j4165y

Do Not waste you your money on expensive rubs.. Buy Tony's Chacheres at the dollar store.. Coat your Pork ribs let sit for one hour.. then put a lot of brown sugar on ribs... Taste great for 1.00 worth of spice.. smoke with pecan for 3 hours at 225* then slice up


----------



## smoking b

j4165y said:


> Do Not waste you your money on expensive rubs.. Buy Tony's Chacheres at the dollar store.. Coat your Pork ribs let sit for one hour.. then put a lot of brown sugar on ribs... Taste great for 1.00 worth of spice.. _*smoke with pecan for 3 hours at 225**_ then slice up


Not a big fan of Chacheres - way too much salt for me. 








     I also smoke my ribs at 225 but they take 6 hours to finish instead of 3...


----------



## chef jimmyj

Here is a couple more of my Favorites...JJ

These are two recipes I have used on Beef with success. First has a very South Western/ Texas flavor. The second is my Go To for anything Beef...JJ

Run for the Border Rub

2T Kosher Salt

2T Ancho Chile Powder

1T Chipotle Powder

1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred 

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1T Black Pepper

1T Cayenne

1-2tsp Gnd Cumin

1tsp Cocoa Powder

1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:

1T Tomato Powder

1/2C Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)

Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is HOT and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. All the ingredients except maybe the Tomato Powder is available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili. 

Bubba Beef Rub

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Kosher Salt

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Mustard Seed

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1tsp Juniper Berries 

Add Cayenne if heat is desired.

All Spices are Whole and are toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. Mix with the Salt and Sugar. Store in an air tight container. Makes about a Half cup.


----------



## ratboy5000

I like sweet rubs however I don't like sugar and garlic in my food anymore.

i came up with a very simple and easy recipe for pork, turkey and chicken

you can add more if needed.

6 tbs sage

4 tbs tyme

4 tbs rosemary

1 tbs fresh fine ground black pepper

2 tsp corse sea salt

opitional... small sprig of fresh basil (yumm on chops)

first add a nice layer of olive oil on meat then rub in spices

wrap tight and let set in fridge for 24 hrs

pull out and let meat come to room temp before cooking.

I hope you try this.. please let me know..


----------



## vtmecheng

I really like Willie's Hog Dust.  Really nice on both ribs and shoulder for my taste.  I have found it difficult to top this so for $10.00 per 8.75 oz bottle it's not worth my time making it.  The below recipes have worked well for me in the past but I just can't justify the time to make them when Willie's is good.

*Shoulder *(this is from Alton Brown)*:*

*Brine:*
8 ounces or 3/4 cup molasses
12 ounces pickling salt
2 quarts water

*Rub:*
1 teaspoon whole cumin seed (grind up)
1 teaspoon whole fennel seed (grind up)
1 teaspoon whole coriander (grind up)
1 tablespoon chili powder (I like a little more)
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon paprika (I like a little more)

*Ribs:*

2 tablespoons coarse salt (kosher or sea)
2 tablespoons brown sugar
2 tablespoons sweet paprika
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper
2 teaspoons dry mustard (preferably Colman's)
2 teaspoons garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon celery seed

Add chili powder or cyan pepper if you want some heat


----------



## amigo4182

so how do i get  jeff's rub...... i would like to try it?


----------



## ribwizzard

bbq magic is not bad for something you can pick up at the grocery store.


----------



## bama bbq

New addition to VERY OLD post: Penzy's 33rd and Galena and BBQ 3000 are pretty good but are EXPENSIVE.  Bad Byron's and Sweat Heat are more in the ballaprk.  They're all are great rubs for pork butt and ribs.


----------



## beaummiler

i make my own 90% of the time but i came across lowerys smoked chiles and garlic and it is realy nice for store bought seasoning


----------



## pgsmoker64

amigo4182 said:


> so how do i get  jeff's rub...... i would like to try it?


Here is a link to purchase Jeff's rub.  You won't be sorry, no one ever is.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-naked-rib-rub-recipe

Hope this helps.

I have used Jeff's but over time I have made adjustments until I have a completely different flavor profile.  And that's the beauty of rub recipes!  You play with them until they produce results that YOU like!!!!  BBQ is all about personal preference from start to finish.

Good luck

Bill


----------



## tatuajevi

I've been using Alton Brown's "Ring of Fire" chicken recipe for a long time! Basically you brine your meat prior (if you don't, you'll need to add salt to this rub) and then use this rub:

1 tablespoon curry powder
1 tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoons cocoa powder
1 teaspoon adobo powder, without pepper
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon hot smoked paprika

Read more at: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...grilled-chicken-recipe/index.html?oc=linkback

It's awesome on chicken or pretty much anything else.

I just purchased Jeff's rub that I plan on using tonight on some smoked pork chops, I'll have a solid idea how it compares to Alton's.


----------



## sgtsparty

Smoking B said:


> Not a big fan of Chacheres - way too much salt for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also smoke my ribs at 225 but they take 6 hours to finish instead of 3...


You can also get it in w/o the salt, or at least you used to be able to. Comes in a white can instead of the traditional green if memory serves.


----------



## myoz

I've tried quite a few they all seem good but my favorite is Willie's Hog Dust, I use it on everything Briskets, Butts, Ribs













willie's hog dust.jpg



__ myoz
__ Apr 5, 2014


----------

